# Dayhiker attacks rat ....



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I wrote about the lovely slingshot that Dayhiker sent to me:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/43282-fantastic-but-totally-unexpected/

Well, I went outside to do a couple of chores, and I spotted a rat feeding on the ground below my bird feeder. I tried creeping up while getting out my slingshot ... which just happened to be the one DH sent to me. I had put a few 3/8 lead balls in my pocket because with the bands that were on the frame, they seemed to be a good match. But while I was fumbling around with the frame and the ammo, the rat got spooked and ran under the porch. I just got ready and decided to wait for a few minutes. Sure enough, after about a minute and a half, the rascal poked his head out ... and BINGO! The ball entered just in front of his ear and went all the way through ... rat skulls are very thin. But boy did it bleed!!! I did not want the dog to get into all that blood,and I did not want to get blood all over my hand, so I hosed the blood down before going for the camera.









It was the first rat I have seen around here in a while. But the hot, dry weather is probably forcing them to forage a wider territory. This guy will never again have to worry about finding something to eat!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Holy Mackerel, Charles!!! We must have a psychic thing going on. I was thinking I hope Charles bags a rat with that slingshot, like the one he got a couple of years ago... and bang! There you go. That was a good shot. I used to try to shoot rats in a dump in Maine and all I could ever get off is one shot. Miss or not, you didn't see anymore rats after that, even though the place was crawling with them. Nice work, old dude! :headbang:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow. Perfect shot!!!


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

Lovely shooting mate. Well done


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Yup 1 less theif to worry about..Good shooting my friend..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Great shot. You mentioned your dog ... how about an update on his growth, personality, penchants etc. Many of us are dog lovers and would enjoy hearing about his progress. *


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great shoot Charles!!

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *Great shot. You mentioned your dog ... how about an update on his growth, personality, penchants etc. Many of us are dog lovers and would enjoy hearing about his progress. *


Here are a couple of videos. In this first one, he was 4 months old:






In this one, he is about 5 1/2 months old ... I had just taught him to swim about a week before. This is a small fresh water lake near Victoria.






And in this one he is 6 months old, swimming in the Pacific Ocean near my home.






He is now 8 months old, and just full of p!ss and vinegar ... being a bit of a teenager. He knows what I want him to do, but uses any excuse not to obey!!!! Dogs are always a work in progress.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thanks Charles ... that is really delightful ... beautiful young fella, full of life.*


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Beautiful active dog, and you live in paradise @Charles

Sent from my TECNO S9S using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, everyone. It truly is beautiful here.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Charles, I thought that your avatar is taken from somewhere. But you're really a slingshot-man of the old generation. I respect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Timpa said:


> Charles, I thought that your avatar is taken from somewhere. But you're really a slingshot-man of the old generation. I respect! :thumbsup:


Yep .... Everything about me is OLD!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Not so fast Gandalf ... define old. Methuselah was old, you - not so much.*


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks Charles to share those videos!! They are great and your dog is super! 

Take care

Volp


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yep .... Everything about me is OLD!!!

Cheers ..... Charles

Well-seasoned I say. Boy, that water looks cold in the last video!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Yep ... the Pacific Ocean is cold! One person characterized sending the dog into it as dog abuse!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting..and charles thanks for sharing you video of the young dog....Yup tough to be old..be us old timer's are like a timex watch "just keep on ticking"

Best to you Day Hiker ...~AKAOldmiser


----------



## omanico (May 29, 2015)

Nice Head Shot! clean kill..


----------



## Timpa (Dec 26, 2014)

Slingshots seems to be ageless hobby. :thumbsup:


----------

